# Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !



## teichibald (12. Aug. 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin neu hier und komme gleich mit problemchen 

Habe in unserem Garten einen kleinen Teich angelegt, mit Bachlauf. Wollen ihn gern ohne Technik belassen. Lediglich eine Pumpe um den Bachlauf zu füttern wurde eingesetzt. 

Nun haben wir aber das Problem das sich ein dichter "Film" auf der Oberfläche breit gemacht hat. Was könnte das sein ? Habe schon versucht es abzukeschern allerdings ohne erfolg. Wissen nicht weiter, Chemie wollen wir nicht einsetzen und eigentlich auch keine Filtertechnik.

Hier mal ein paar fotos, hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar tipps geben.














MfG

teichibald


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

Hallo,
Hast du mit Brunnenwasser befüllt ? Sieht zumindest so aus. Gib der Natur und den Pflanzen ein wenig Geduld, schon bald ist alles so wie es sein soll.


----------



## jolantha (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

Hallo Teichi, wenn es Brunnenwasser ist, hast Du wahrschweinlich eisenhaltiges Wasser.Gib mal einen Tropfen Spülmittel auf die Oberfläche, wenn der metallische Glanz dann verschwindet, ist es Eisen. Muß aber deswegen von der Qualität nicht schlecht sein. Hab ich auch . Fischen geht es allen trotzdem gut !
Gruß Anne


----------



## Zuckerschniss (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

Hallo Teichi (das ist nicht dein wirklicher Name oder....)

Herzlich Willkommen in diesem Forum und Kompliment: Du hast Dir da einen super-Teich gebaut.
Über den Film auf dem Wasser würd ich mir keine Gedanken machen, den hatte ich auch. Das geht vorbei. Der Teich braucht seine Zeit, um ein Gleichgewicht zu schaffen. Was mir bei deinen Bildern noch auffällt, ist die offenliegende Folie. Das tut der Folie nicht gut, dauerhaft von der Sonne beschienen zu werden (wird brüchig, porös). Da gibt es ganz gute Möglichkeiten, die zu verdecken (Ufermatten z.B.)


----------



## teichibald (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

Hallo zusammen, 

Danke für die antworten, ihr habt recht, der teich ist mit Grundwasser gefüllt. Gestern Abend kam noch nen Kollege vorbei der meinte ich soll einfach mal nen KüchenAbreissrollen Tuch an den Bacheinlauf im Teich legen. Das hab ich dann auch getan, und als ich grad nach Hause kam sah der Teich schon besser aus, recht klar und kein bis wenig schmierfilm/schaum drauf.
Das Tuch sieht allerdings braun grünlich aus. 

Den bisherigen Teichbewohnern scheint dieser film auch nicht zu stören, allerdings haben wir einwenig schiss wegen unseren Hunden die liebend gern aus dem Teich saufen. Nich das die Krank werden.

Werd Das mit dem spüli auch nochmal testen. Müsste ja auch gehen wenn ich etwas Wasser mit nem eimer abschöpfe und es darin probier. 

Achja, zur Folie, stimmt die liegt hinten frei, ging nicht anders da es im hinteren teil steil abwärts geht. Haben uns unter anderem deswegen für EPDM Folie entschieden ( und wegen der Hunde), man sagte uns der macht die sonne nichts aus. Hoffe aber auch das die Bepflanzung bis nächstes Jahr den Rand komplett bedecken wird.  

Werd weiter berichten, obs sich bessert. 
@Jolantha, wenn es am eisen liegt, kann man da etwas gegen tun ? sieht ja nicht schön aus, und nen Tuch im Bacheinlauf auch ned  

@ Zuckerschniss, hast recht .... heiße eigentlich Henrik  

MfG

teichibald


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

Hallo Henrik,
sowiet ist ja schon alles gesagt worden, also abwarten.
Den Hunden macht das sicher nichts, woraus unsere alle trinken ... , was ihnen nicht bekommt, nehmen sie meist von selbst nicht auf. Und Grundwasser ist ja nichts Schlechtes.

Mit der Folie das sehe ich auch so - ich würde sie verdecken. und zwar mit grüner Ufermatte. Die schützt die Folie auch gegen mechanische Beschädigungen, nicht nur gegen UV-Strahlung. Wir haben die auch rundrum drauf und haben dann Spielsand eingerieben, so dass von der Matte kaum noch was zu sehen ist und alles recht natürlich aussieht. Außerdem finden Pflanzen daran Halt, sodass das Ufer bald zuwachsen kann.


----------



## teichibald (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

mahlzeit maja,

wollten erst Ufermatte benutzen, haben es dann aber gelassen da es immer hieß die ziehen das wasser aus dem Teich. Haben ja kein kapilarsperren graben drumherum. Oder passiert das nicht ?

MfG

Henrik


----------



## teichibald (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

War grad wieder am Teich, nun ist er innerhalb 1ner Stunde wieder komplett mit dem schmierfilm bedeckt ;( .... gibs doch garnicht .... 

Hab mal nen tropfen spüli reingemacht, der film ist sofort aufgebrochen und eine große kreisrunde freie fläche hat sich gebildet. Meintest du das so? @ jolantha .... ists also eisen ?
Kann man dagegen was tun ?


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

Hallo Henrik,
das stimmt teilweise. Wenn man z.B. einen Ufergraben hat und diesen in einem Stück zum Teich mit der Ufermatte bedeckt, dann zieht es das Wasser aus dem Teich in den Graben - bis ein Gleichstand an Wasser erreicht ist. Deshalb sollte man an dem Ufer, wo es keine Kapillarsperre gibt wie bei dir, die Ufermatte nicht über die Folie aus dem Teich reichen lassen, sondern allenfalls bis kurz unter die höchste Stelle des Uferwalles, so dass gerade noch die Folie bedeckt ist, und die Kante dann mit Steinen "kaschieren" sowie den Rest des Folie auf der Landseite. Und im Teich die Ufermatte auch beschweren, damit sie in keine Richtung verrutschen kann. Ist ein bisschen eine Fummelei . Ich habe z.B. an einer Stelle die Ufermatte hinter dem uferwall festgenäht.  Also Angelschnur genommen, durch die Ufermatte gezogen und im unsichtbaren Bereich die Schnur um Steine gewickelt.
Ich hoffe, ich habe mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

Hi Teichibald!
Diese Filme werden durch oberflächenaktive Bakterien gebildet
und die arbeiten sehr schnell und effizient: 
DER Spuk wird nur wenige Tage dauern.

Der Koi-Uwe hat da schon grundsätzlich recht:
Gib der Natur eine Chance - die Bakterienflora in deinem Tümpel 
braucht einfach einige wenige Wochen um ihren Job gut zu erfüllen.
Ein Bisserl beschleunigen kannst du´s, 
in dem du deinen Teich mit Schlamm (aber nicht FAUL-Schlamm!) 
und Wasserpflanzen aus einem bereits länger bestehenden Teich impfst,
aber das wird so auch.

Mit irgendwelchem Kückenkrepp würde ich auf keinen Fall arbeiten:
Da hätte ich viel zu viel Angst, dass sich irgendwas draus löst,
was ich absolut nicht im Wasser haben will.

Mit fröhlichen Grüßen
Der Schwarze Peter


----------



## teichibald (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

hallo,

das mit den ufermatten werden wir uns nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, mit der befestigung wie du schreibst bin ich allerdings noch nicht so überzeugt, wie gesagt wir haben 2 Hunde, und die nehmen leider keine Rücksicht auf unsere Gartenteich bemühungen. Grad eben ist eine Bachlaufpflanze einem der Hunde zum Opfer gefallen :evil 
Aber danke für den Tip werden morgen mal zum Baumarkt fahren und gucken.

@derschwarzepeter

geimpft ist der Teich, haben unsere Pflanzen aus der Gärtnerrei und auch so einen Topf mit __ Hornkraut und Teichwasser geholt.
Zu unserem erstaunen sind auch schon zig verschiedene unterwasserkäfer und andere fiecher im Teich, scheinen mit in dem Topf gewesen zusein. 

Der Bachlauf läuft erst seit anfang der Woche, scheint auch langsam zu funktionieren werden dann wohl einfach mal abwarten wie sich das ganze weiterentwickelt. 

Was uns auch sehr gewundert hat ist wie die Pflanzen gedeihen, besonders die Rohrputzer wurzeln wie verrückt und die kleinen Triebe wachsen sehr schnell.

Was meinst du denn genau mit schlamm ? Haben nur Kies in den Teich gepackt, und alle Pflanzen sind in Töpfen mit Mutterboden und Kies oben drauf.

MfG

teichibald


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*



> Rohrputzer



 Was sind das denn für Pflanzen? Hab ich noch nie gehört  *auch haben will*

Also die  grünen Ufermatten habe ich hier in keinem Baumarkt gesehen, hab sie in der Bucht bestellt, ziemlich preiswert, braucht man ja nicht viel von. Meine Hunde (und die sind ja nicht gerade klein) stehen da auch mal drauf, wenn sie aus dem Teich trinken, da passiert nichts.
Aber wild rumtoben geht natürlich nicht.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

Die Bakterien, die den Schadstoffabbau im Wasser erledigen, befinden sich nicht im Wasserkörper;
das sind grundsätzlich sog. sessile Bakterien, die immer auf Oberflächen sitzen!
Der Schlamm, den ich meine, besteht hauptsächlich aus denen 
und der liegt als oberste Schicht am Boden stehender Teiche 
oder auf blankliegenden mehr oder weniger waggrechter Folienflächen.

Den Hunderln solltest du ehest beibringen, 
dass der Teich nicht für sie, sondern für den Papa da ist:
Solange die Pflanzerln noch klein und neu sind, leiden sie furchtbar unter einer Doggenpranke
und wenn das schon schön verwachsen ist, schaut´s aus, als ob ein Rudel Wildscheine durchgewalzt wäre.

LG
DSP


----------



## teichibald (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

Nabend,

Grad ne halbe Stunde gekeschert nun sieht die Oberfläche erstmal schön aus.

Rohrputzer oder auch Lampenputzer mein ich, heißen glaub ich richtig __ Rohrkolben.

Auch die Seerose wächst wie blöde, hab sie nun innerhalb 2 wochen um 3 backsteine tiefergestellt und die ist schonwieder an der Oberfläche. 

Wegen der Matte werd ich mal in der bucht gucken, grün gefällt mir aber nicht wirklich.


@derschwarzepeter

achso, na so eine art schleim hat sich schon an manchen stellen gebildet, kann noch nicht tief gucken, der Teich beginnt grad erst klar zu werden.

Ja die blöden Hunde, das sie nicht an/in den Teich dürfen wissen sie schon, anscheinend aber noch nicht das der Bachlauf auch tabu ist. Einer der beiden hat sich den Topf aus dem Bachlauf geholt, die Pflanze zerpflückt  und auf dem Rasen ganz genüsslich die nasse Erde rausgeschlappert 

schönen Abend noch

teichibald


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

Hi Teichibald!
In meiner Jugend hatte ich Gelegenheit, über einen Zeitraum von mehreren Jahren eine wassergefüllte Grübe zu beobachten
und da entstand folgende Erkenntnis:

So grundsätzlich wird JEDES Gewässer ein schöner Teich - wenn man´s in Ruhe lässt.
die Komplexität des Bewuchses nimmt im Laufe der Zeit zu;
während im ersten Jahr Algenwatten das Wasser "zieren",
kommt dann schon __ Schilf und Sumpfpflanzen dazu,
im 2. Jahr Wasserflöhe und Kaulquappen 
usw. bis zum richtig schönen Naturteich nach einigen Jahren.

Prinzipiell funktioniert das auch beim Gartenteich so,
nur gibt´s da einige grundlegende Unterschiede:

Wir wollen nicht 5 Jahre waaaaarten.
Die Folie trennt den Wasserkörper vom Grundwasser und unterbindet den Austausch,
womit es im Lauf der Zeit zur Akkumulation gewisser löslicher Stoffe kommt. (Härte, Phosphor,...)
Wir doktern am Teich herum, stören beginnende Kreisläufe,
jäten sich stark vermehrende Pflanzen, die große Nährstoffmengen binden würden
und setzen dafür neue hübsche, aber ungeeignete, die dann verfaulen und das Wasser wieder belasten;
wir tun __ Goldfisch und Koi´s rein und füttern die, weil die Armen ja doch immer so hungrig sind.
Durch diese Eingriffen schaffen wir es spielend,
den Teich jahrelang auf dem Anfangszustand "Kloake mit Algenteppich" zu halten. 

Mit den Hunden solltest du dir etwas überlegen.
Bei mir kommt zwar täglich nachts das Badetier (Keine Ahnung, welches,
aber es muss dem Trampelpfad durch die Ufervegetation und dem Platschen nach
ein ordentlicher Wuzel sein! Vielleicht ein Dachs oder ein Waschbär?),
aber weil das immer exakt den geleichen Weg nimmt und an der gleichen Stelle badet,
halten sich die Verwüstungen in überschaubaren Grenzen.
Das fällt bei meinem seit 5 Jahren bestehenden 200 m²-Teich nicht auf.


----------



## Annett (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

Hallo.

Nur noch mal kurz zu dem Film auf der Oberfläche.
Wikipedia hat da einen schönen Artikel: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kahmhaut


----------



## teichibald (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

Nabend zusammen,

haben heute nochmal ein paar pflannen geholt, nächstes jahr sollte 2/3 des Teiches mit Pflanzen voll sein  

@ derschwarzepeter

in einem Punkt hast du recht, wollen keine 5 jahre warten. Alle anderen Punkte treffen eigentlich nicht zu. Teich ist zwar mit Folie vom Grundwasser abgeschirmt aber auch mit diesem gefüllt. 
Bachlauf und Pflanzenbesatz ist fertig also hat das rum doktern ein ende, nun muss der Teich selbst klar kommen.
Jäten gibs nicht, soll ja nen Naturteich werden und neue pflanzen brauchen wir nicht mehr.
Die Fische wurden bis jetzt und auch in zukunft nicht gefüttert.

Bleibt nur das Problem mit den Hunden, aber das bekommen wir noch in den Griff. Und das mit dem Film auf der Oberfläche erledigt sich hoffentlich auch noch.

Vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps und Antworten. Wirklich ein Super Forum!

@Annett

Danke für den Link, denke nun auch das es organismen sind, denn wenn ich sie am abend wegkescher bildet sich keine neue Haut, erst nächsten Tag gegen Mittag kommt sie sehr schnell wieder. Die Sonne scheint das ganze erst ins rollen zu bringen. Scheint wirklich ein überschuss an Nährstoffen zusein, da die Pflanzen ja auch superschnell wachsen.

schönen Abend noch, werde weiter berichten wie sich das ganze entwickelt

teichibald


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

Auch Nabend!
Mit Grundwasser solltest du den Teich nicht füllen:
Das ist in der Regel sehr hart (schlecht für submerse Pflanzen, die nicht biogen entkalken können)
und auch oft mit Düngemittelresten oder sogar Pestiziden belastet.
Die angesprochene Akkumulation erfolgt, weil infolge Nachfüllens nach Verdunstung 
die Menge der gelösten Stoffe im Teich (fast) immer nur steigt.
Das ist besonders betreffend den Phsophor sehr ungünstig.

Besser mit Trinkwasser füllen - bei deinem kleinen Teich kein Problem!


----------



## teichibald (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

Nabend nochmal,

das könnte ein Problem werden, haben glaub ich garkeinen Wasserhahn draussen 

Werd morgen mal nachschauen. Ansonsten muss ich mir mal was überlegen wie man nen schlauch an die Küchenspüle bekommt


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

Wenn du nicht in einer Gegend mit EXTREMER Luftverschmutzung lebst,
leit doch einfach das Regenwasser vom Dach rein!
Das ergänzt die Verdunstunf nahezu ohne gelöste Stoffe
und da dein Teich relativ klein ist, 
wirst du damit sogar einen Teil-Wasserwechsel erreichen,
da das überschüssige Nass über den Überlauf entschwindet!


----------



## jolantha (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

------Meintest du das so? @ jolantha .... ists also eisen ?
Leider weiss ich dafürauch keine Lösung, der film verflüchtigt sich nach ein paar Tagen, sieht bei mir immer so aus, wenn ich Wasser nachfülle.
Gruß Jo


----------



## ottifant (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

Hallo teichibald

Als kleiner Tipp noch folgendes: Pflanzen nicht in Mutterboden einpflanzen sondern z. B. Lehm/Sand-Gemisch nehmen. Mutterboden hat zu viele Nährstoffe. Die Algen freuen sich...

Gruß
Otti


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

Es ist KEIN Eisen;
es sind Bakterienrasen, die Nährstoffe abbauen.
Wenn du nach dem Nachfüllen eine Kahmhaut hast,
solltest du mal das Nachfüllwasser untersuchen lassen!


----------



## Annett (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

Hallo.



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Wenn du nach dem Nachfüllen eine Kahmhaut hast,
> solltest du mal das Nachfüllwasser untersuchen lassen!


Das war auch mein Gedanke dazu.... einfach mal als erstes den Nitratgehalt des Füllwassers bestimmen. Wenn der nichts ergibt, nacheinander die anderen Nährstoffe.


----------



## Butterfly (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

Hallo,

die Verunreiniegungen kommen denke ich vom Grundwasser.
Ich würde in jedem Fall dazu raten einen UVC-Klärer  an den Teich anzuschließen, sodass schwebealgen usw. gedämmt werden.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## teichibald (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

Tag zusammen,

denke es ist beides, Eisen und microorganismen teppich, denn wenn ich grundwasser im Eimer stehen lasse ist dort auch eine schimmernde "Schicht" auf der Oberfläche. Das wird wohl Eisen sein.
Auf dem Teich ist allerdings ein richtiger Teppich der wie Eis glitzert/spiegelt, mit vereinzelten Schaum Flecken, das wird wohl der Organismen Teppich sein.

Hab ja auch den "Fehler" gemacht alle Pflanzen mit Mutterboden zu pflanzen, grad erst heute morgen wieder die Seerose in einen größeren Topf und 1 2 andere Pflanzen auch noch. Wenn das mit dem Wachstum so weiter geht kann ich die Pflanzen noch vor dem Winter an ihre entgültigen Positionen/Tiefen stellen. Da hatte ich dieses Jahr noch garnicht mit gerechnet.

@ ottifant

Danke für den Tipp, leider 2 wochen zu spät, werds mir aber für die zukunft merken. 

@ derschwarzepeter

Hab heut einwenig Wasser nachgefüllt, diesmal Leitungswasser mit einer abenteuerlichen Konstruktion am Wasserhahn der Küche  2std für 2cm :shock

Werde deinen Tipp befolgen und das Regenwasser sammeln und dann zum auffüllen verwenden.

@ Butterfly 

möchte ungern ein filter bzw ne UV LLampe anbauen, soll ja ein naturteich werden, legen auch kein wert darauf ob man bis zum Grund klare Sicht hat. Bisher sind noch keine Algen in Sicht hoffe das es sich auch so in Grenzen halten wird.

MfG

teichibald

P.S.: Achja, unsere seerose hat heut ihre Knospe gezeigt  und der erste __ Wasserläufer ist auch schon da .... Haben uns wie kleine schneekönige gefreut ... hehe


----------



## jolantha (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

Naaaaaa, Teichibald, was macht Dein Wasser ??????????? Besser ????


----------



## teichibald (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Teich, dichter schmierfilm auf der oberfläche. Hilfe !*

nabend jolantha,

wird besser, hab nur noch, wenn die Sonne knallt, ein paar Schaumkronen, den Film bin ich soweit los  Das Wasser ist auch recht klar, wenn die Sonne scheint kann man bis auf den Grund gucken. 

Hab nun auch das kleine Brückchen über den Bachlauf fertig, wenn wieder schönes Wetter ist mach nochmal nen paar Fotos. 

schönen Abend noch ...


----------

